# Cool overhead trickle filter



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Anybody seen this overhead trickle filter locally in action?:






Ugly if you like to keep things looking clean and contemporary. 

But I love the idea and I'd get the clear one just to see the live action. Load it with you filter media of choice, looks easy to service and little chance of overflow. I've seen DIY versions, but I like the looks of the unit. Already popular in Asia, I've seen some listed on Amazon.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Bit the bullet and ordered a 12 tray version of the filter, I'll try it out over a 40g breeder tank for goldfish. If it's too noisy or ugly, the cory tank in the basement will have a fancy new filter. If it works well, I'll look at other units to replace the canisters on my 6 foot tanks. 2 x 60% water changes weekly barely keeps nitrates under 40ppm for one of my tanks and it's loaded with Seachem Matrix and Purigen that is supposed to help with nitrate reduction. I plan to try out some Hydroton and Cermedia Marinepure and see how it does with Nitrates.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I wouldn't waste money on all that stuff to reduce nitrates, just put the roots of a house plant into the water. Pothos is the most famous for this.


Anyways, seen this filter on that youtube vid. It looks pretty cool. But honestly, why bother unless it's dirt cheap.


----------

